# Do tie and shoe colours have to match in a formal outfit?



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Another interesting question by TheGuy..

isn't it.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

It would be difficult to match most of the time. Although if wearing a grey suit with a black tie, one would look silly with brown shoes and belt.

I tend to match my tie to the suit, I have a plain and patterned tie for each suit.

Black or grey suit - black shoes*
Navy or grey suit - brown shoes*

*_with the belt matching the shoes_


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> It would be difficult to match most of the time. Although if wearing a grey suit with a black tie, one would look silly with brown shoes and belt.


that indeed is pathetic


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*How formal?*

Now, if you mean formal as in formal evening dress, the only color for shoes is black.

If you just mean "suit n' tie," the answer is no, you match the shoes to the suit, not the tie. However, the shoes don't have to be exactly the same color as the suit.

Generally, one wears shoes in a color that complements the rest of the outfit. The simplest way is: Brown, tan or russet with brown-toned suits; black with everything else. Actually, brown is less formal, in my opinion, so I would assume you mean a dark suit having a base color in navy, charcoal, or possibly black.

I don't have a problem with wearing a black suit, as many members seem to have. Lots of people wear black suits nowadays, and they look fine to me. I don't think of them as undertakers' assistants, because that's not the context in which I see them. Upscale retail, financial, entertainment areas all have a lot of men wearing black suits.

Now with charcoal and navy, you might get away with wearing burgundy shoes. However, when you break the overall color scheme, you are stepping down a notch in formality, in my opinion.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I am rethinking black and its importance in everyday and formal dress. I used to be gung ho about wearing as much brown as possible. Black just seems to be more widely accepted.

As far as matching one's formal tie to one's formal shoes, I believe the bow tie may be a deep color: blue, red, yellow, etc., etc. Just make sure your vest or cummerbund is black or another deep color, not the same color as your bow tie. I've seen EG opera pumps with green and yellow bows. The slippers should be black patent leather, but the bows may be of various textures, patterns and colors.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> *_with the belt matching the shoes_


belt colour has to match the shoe colour exactly?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> belt colour has to match the shoe colour exactly?


The match should be close. If you wear light brown shoes, you need a light brown belt. Dark brown wouldn't be close enough. Burgundy shoes need a burgundy belt, not brown. But I think you can mix a dark brown belt with medium brown shoes.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Matt S said:


> The match should be close. If you wear light brown shoes, you need a light brown belt. Dark brown wouldn't be close enough. Burgundy shoes need a burgundy belt, not brown. But I think you can mix a dark brown belt with medium brown shoes.


+ 1. Light brown shoes don't look good with a chocolate brown belt, IMO. I try and match as close as possible.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Yes, but . . .*



TheGuyIsBack said:


> belt colour has to match the shoe colour exactly?


. . . that may not be possible for colors other than black.

I agree with the others that belt and shoes need to match as closely as possible for the most formal look.

That said, if you have a very good color sense (and around 7% of men have some form of color-blindness), you could do something contrasting. However, that runs further into informal territory.

Your leather should match. Belts are not that expensive, so getting something close shouldn't set you back as much as the suit and shoes did, by a long shot.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm confused. If I wear a pink tie, is anyone suggesting I should wear pink shoes? I'm sorry, I'm drawing the line at that! :crazy: 

What exactly is the OP asking?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'm confused. If I wear a pink tie, is anyone suggesting I should wear pink shoes? I'm sorry, I'm drawing the line at that! :crazy:
> 
> What exactly is the OP asking?


I was talking about a formal outfit using rather 'formal' colours but I understand your confusion.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

red tie - brown shoes
for example


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Get as close a match as you can, or else it will look goofy


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Another interesting question by TheGuy..
> 
> *isn't it*.


Not really.

*W_B*


----------

